

Apple pays Proview $60 million in iPad trademark case settlement - dave_k
http://www.theverge.com/2012/7/2/3131239/apple-pays-proview-60-million-in-ipad-trademark-case-settlement

======
josteink
As much as I disregard Apple for its über-shady (lack of) ethics, it's hard to
look at this as anything but extortion.

Hopefully this doesn't set any precedent among Chinese-businesses the same way
patent-trolls have invaded the west. it wouldn't be good for anyone.

